# Gloves



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I've been boarding for 3 yrs and have yet to find gloves I like. Im looking for a pair that, obviously, keeps my hand warms, but is lightweight so that I can unzip my jacket, mess with my iPod and headphones, and keeps the snow out. Currently, I have 2 pairs of gloves which keep my hands warm but theyre too bulky - I have to take them off at the top of every lift to adjust my ipod, etc.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Create a system where you don't have to adjust your iPod at the beginning of every run then you won't have to buy new gloves.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Grenade Gloves or any park glove

Myself I have Burton Shawn White leather gloves. They're more geared toward park use but I wear them everywhere, they keep me warm and dry but are nimble enough to let me mess with zippers etc. I still haven't found a glove that you can use with your iPod, especially the touch or iPhone. So just build a playlist you know you won't want to change


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

^^^grenade gloves is a very broad statemeant. what grenade gloves are you talking about??


all of the grenade gloves i own that would work for what your talking about are spring gloves. they aren't very waterproof and they aren't that warm.
but there called the G.B.S.

I also own the Grenade mandreas mittens, and they come with liners so you could just take off the mitten and manuver through your coat and ipod with the liner on.

but i think your best bet is some kid of pipe glove. or dakine cobra gt's. they got great reviews and are pretty slim.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

i have some gloves from REI that have a removable inner glove that is nimble enough for an ipod or cell phone. you just pull the outer layer shell off, do what you want, then put the outer shell back on. easy as punch and pie.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Grenade is straight garbage me and my friends know from experience! Stop falling for the trends and buy real gear


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

thats great for you and your freinds. you guys keep hating on evrything until evryone hates it. thats cool.

i own three pairs of grenade gloves, and have had them for multiple seasons. no complaints, and would buy all of them again in a heartbeat.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

mtHOODrider said:


> Grenade is straight garbage me and my friends know from experience! Stop falling for the trends and buy real gear


word. the only thing grenade is good for are their sick stickers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

go with dakine. either the bronco gt or the cobra gt would treat you well in terms of warmth and waterproofing. they're also very durable. i play with my ipod all the time with my broncos on.


----------

